
Article 13 of the EU Copyright Directive Threatens the Internet [pdf] - petethomas
https://www.eff.org/files/2018/06/12/article13letter.pdf
======
cft
Note how Zuckerberg's, Brin's, Page's signatures are conspicuously not there,
but Jimmy Wales' is.

